# Smith Gage Helmet / i/OX Goggle (Beyond Black)



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm that's interesting... Last year I wore the I/O goggles and had fogging, especially at hills prone to extreme temp inversions. I overheat really bad, just naturally super warm...I also like pulling face masks or neck warmers up under my goggles when it's cold which makes fogging extra bad. 

This year I got desperate and bought a pair of the I/OX Turbo Fan goggles, they work really good. Fogging is way better even without the fan. The other day I was still getting a little fogging at the top of the goggles, not too bad and the batteries in the fan kept freezing so I never really had the fan on, it was -21 on the hill. I was thinking the problem was maybe my Red Mutiny helmet not letting the air escape properly at the top and I was thinking of buying a Smith helmet for better ventilation integration, but now you have me second guessing if it's worth the helmet switch. Overall the I/OXs are a lot nicer than the I/O, better field of vision, and much better at controlling fogging.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I think there's a limit to the benefit possible from what the helmet can do in this regard. If you're overheated, especially if you're not moving (just hiked, or just go on the lift) there's not much a goggle can do other than fog. When it's that cold the airflow just then freezes the moisture and it's hard to shift without a cloth. To put it another way, I got the same thing on mine from time to time.

The best prevention I've found by far was to get my layering tweaked so that I could effectively control my temp better. Basically solved the issue for me.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Love my I/OX Turbo and can finally wear my glasses while riding without constantly fogging up. The red sensor mirror worked well with night time conditions.


----------

